# Will R10 work with only 1 coax?



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

I have an extra R10 that I'd like to install in a room that has only one coax connection. Will the R10 work when only one coax is plugged in?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

keith_benedict said:


> I have an extra R10 that I'd like to install in a room that has only one coax connection. Will the R10 work when only one coax is plugged in?


Yes.
It'll work out of the box, but its better if you go into the setup and tell it you only have 1 wire.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Just repeat "Satellite Guided Setup" and specify that only one satellite cable is connected.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I did this for a while, works fine.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have 2 R10's running this way as the coax is on the opposite wall.


----------



## dtremain (Mar 3, 2004)

Of course you will only have one tuner. So if you are recording something, you will not be able to watch something else live (you will be able to watch something else that is already fully recorded.) And you will not be able to record two things at a time.

I've had an R10 on one coax in my son's room for years and it works just fine. It is a standard option for the unit and is designed to accommodate the situation.


----------



## fineware (Jun 12, 2007)

There's one other little problem with using the one input, which started with either 3.d or 3.e.

If you scan for new OTA channels, it has a tendency to forget that there's only one input afterwards. The box will sometimes go to the unused tuner, so things won't get recorded properly and you may get a black screen where a valid station should be. It's a little disconcerting when it happens.

The simple test to see if it's confused is to use the down arrow on the remote. If you get an error "bong" sound, you're ok. If it switches to a black screen, it's confused. You can't tell from looking at the device info, because it will show the sat and ATSC tuner #2s as both being disabled regardless.

Rebooting fixes this until it "forgets" again.

Other than this little aberration, the box works well with only one input, with the exception of being able to do the things you normally can do with two tuners, like recording one thing while watching another.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

fineware said:


> There's one other little problem with using the one input, which started with either 3.d or 3.e.
> 
> If you scan for new OTA channels, it has a tendency to forget that there's only one input afterwards. The box will sometimes go to the unused tuner, so things won't get recorded properly and you may get a black screen where a valid station should be. It's a little disconcerting when it happens.
> 
> ...


Your talking about the HR10-250 HD Tivo. This thread is about the R10 Standard Definition Tivo.


----------



## fineware (Jun 12, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Your talking about the HR10-250 HD Tivo. This thread is about the R10 Standard Definition Tivo.


D'oh! Sorry 'bout that...


----------



## oldjay (Nov 25, 2005)

fineware said:


> D'oh! Sorry 'bout that...


Can't find where to post this question so I will try here
I have a R10 receiver and I am trying to sent it up with a Vista Media Center Computer. One of the requirements is to have a IR rremote which I have but I can't see on the R10 where the IR sensor is on the R10. Does it only have a RF sensor?

oldjay


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Congrats on your first post! 

If I remember correctly the IR sensor on the R10 is in the center of the direction buttons. Been a while since I've seen inside one, maybe someone else can confirm.


----------



## scoutstang (Jul 4, 2007)

Similar question: Will a R15 work with only 1 coax?

(I'm not sure what the difference is between a R10 and a R15, I just noticed that Circuit City and Best Buy are selling the R15 and I'm thinking of upgrading my standard def receiver.)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

R15 is not a TiVo, it uses the same user interface (but different software) as the HD DVR.


----------

